# Getting rid of my timeshare



## shalom49 (Feb 9, 2012)

I own a Westgate timeshare. The timeshare is paid off, but I can't afford to keep paying the maintenance fee. I have tried selling it to no avail.  I have talked to the company and the only thing that they can offer is a payment option.  I have looked into donating to charity and it cost $2500.  And its the same amount for people who want to "take" it off my hands. What other options do I have in getting rid of my timeshare? The military is moving me out of the country in 3-4months and I don't want my credit to be affected.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 9, 2012)

You can give it away here on TUG under Buying, selling, renting > Bargain Deals.

Good luck to you in giving it away.  Be specific as to week, season, exact resort name, size, etc.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 9, 2012)

shalom49 said:


> I own a Westgate timeshare. The timeshare is paid off, but I can't afford to keep paying the maintenance fee. I have tried selling it to no avail.  I have talked to the company and the only thing that they can offer is a payment option.  I have looked into donating to charity and it cost $2500.  And its the same amount for people who want to "take" it off my hands. What other options do I have in getting rid of my timeshare? The military is moving me out of the country in 3-4months and I don't want my credit to be affected.



See Cindy's answer above. Let me add DON'T fall for the many $2500+ "offers" to take it off your hands. They are usually cons and at worst you end up paying thousands but still own the timeshare & the fee obligations. Use the money you might have wasted for those bogus "services" to pay closing or even a years fees for your new buyer. That way you know the transfer is done and you truly no longer are the deeded owner. The "take" companies merely get a POA (Poer of Attorney) and may or may not ever actually transfer your ownership. Don't risk that. Good luck & thank you for your service.


----------



## Jasmine658 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Never pay up front fee to sell!*

I just learned this last week that I was on other end of one of those get rid of your timeshare scams, but as the buyer. 

Won an auction on eBay last year for a timeshare that I really wanted, found out the buyer had paid timeshare "agent" $6500 to get rid of it and thought it was out of his name several years ago, and was confused as to why another maintenance bill came in for 2012.

Went to look up records in recorded deeds, and found the seller's name still on the property, never transferred out. Then find out that the scam was from both sides, got money from me as buyer, got money from seller, then disappeared out of state, set up new shop in new state. 

I figured out their move and name change, and have filed today reports in both CA & in FL with the Attorney General Offices, with consumer complaints for both of their companies in both states. These scammers change names a lot I learned. 

I had no idea until today just how widespread the problem is. I had a bad feeling about the seller on eBay (should have gone with hunches), but the feedback was great (over 99%), even here on TUG read positive, so I went for it. 

Good idea to post listing on TUG as FREE timeshare, offer closing costs or something as incentive. Use a REAL escrow company, like First American or Chicago Title, and not any of those that claim to be "timeshare transfer specialists".


----------

